# Gaeltacht in Dublin



## dodo (20 Jan 2010)

Is there a Gaeltacht in Dublin ,looking to send children to Gaeltacht but do not want them staying ,ie come home after each day,


----------



## Padraigb (20 Jan 2010)

dodo said:


> Is there a Gaeltacht in Dublin ,looking to send children to Gaeltacht but do not want them staying ,ie come home after each day,



I think you misunderstand the idea of a gaeltacht, which is a community where Irish is the everyday language of  the people, day and night. And that is what makes the gaeltacht courses useful: an immersion experience rather than dipping in and out. 

What makes the courses attractive to young people is a different question.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jan 2010)

Hi Dodo

The closest Gaeltacht is in RathCairn in County Meath. 

I don't know if they do summer courses.

You might consider sending them to an Irish speaking school?

Brendan


----------



## dodo (20 Jan 2010)

I was thinking more of an Irish speaking school in Dublin that do course's in the summer  type of thing,  




Brendan said:


> Hi Dodo
> 
> The closest Gaeltacht is in RathCairn in County Meath.
> 
> ...


 					Originally Posted by *dodo* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=990423#post990423 
_Is there a Gaeltacht in Dublin ,looking to send children to Gaeltacht but do not want them staying ,ie come home after each day,_
 			 		 	 	 I think you misunderstand the idea of a gaeltacht, which is a community where Irish is the everyday language of the people, day and night. And that is what makes the gaeltacht courses useful: an immersion experience rather than dipping in and out. 

What makes the courses attractive to young people is a different question


----------



## sam h (21 Jan 2010)

Some of the secondary schools do a Irish summer course (I know Coolmine Community College does one & somewhere very near Drumcondra train station...not sure of the name).

Best bet would be to contact some of the local secondary schools and see whats available near you or if you are on a dart/train/bus route, consider some of the schools that are within walking distance of the stops.

I know these are not residential but do daily classes and arrange some evening activities - ceili etc


----------



## aonfocaleile (21 Jan 2010)

Coláiste na bhFiann run residential course in Rath Cairn all summer; http://www.colaistenabhfiann.ie/ 

From memory, because they use the local school and community centre, there are no day course run during the summer as there is no room!

I'm sure there are a few schools around Dublin which run day courses. Try contacting Comhdáil Náisúnta na Gaeilge for a list; [broken link removed]

In my view, most day courses are not worth the money. The real learning takes place when kids are outside of a formal setting (they don't even realise they're learning) e.g. in the evening at ceilis and at night, chatting with other students. Dipping in and out between Irish and English hinders progress and discourages the use of Irish even at the course. The Courts ruled yesterday that even Gaelscoileanna can use 100% immersion in Irish for infant classes from now on, something which they (Gaelscoileanna) have been seeking for a while and which the Dept of Education had resisted.


----------



## elcato (21 Jan 2010)

Years ago our family went to the gealtacht for a month in the summer. We stayed in a rented house. We (the sprogs) were sent to the colleges as day pupils which was very cheap as no accommodation needed. We had the best of both worlds. Why not decide this for your holidays this summer.


----------



## aonfocaleile (22 Jan 2010)

elcato said:


> Years ago our family went to the gealtacht for a month in the summer. We stayed in a rented house. We (the sprogs) were sent to the colleges as day pupils which was very cheap as no accommodation needed. We had the best of both worlds. Why not decide this for your holidays this summer.


 
I think that's a great idea. Of course, I assume the family spoke only Irish together in the evenings


----------



## elcato (22 Jan 2010)

> Of course, I assume the family spoke only Irish together in the evenings


We were all fluent. We didn't go the college for learning Irish. We went to learn the facts of life, go to ceilis, play sports etc..


----------



## aonfocaleile (24 Jan 2010)

elcato said:


> . We didn't go the college for learning Irish. We went to learn the facts of life, go to ceilis, play sports etc..



In my own case, I went to learn Irish and my parents promised that I only had to go once. My Irish improved dramatically, which my parents were obviously delighted with. At my own request, I went every year until the LC, with a knock on improvement on my Irish and also a big improvement in social skills, self reliance in terms of managing my clothes and money etc and I made some great, life long friends. I think a stint in the Gaeltacht or Irish college can have a very positive affect on teenagers.


----------



## biggerry (25 Jan 2010)

Hi Dodo, I'm not sure what part of dublin you're based in, but last year my 11 year old went to a 2 week course run in Sancta maria college.  He thoroughly enjoy it.  I got notification of this year's course last week and he's excited about it already.

Here's the link to the site: http://www.colaistenaomheoin.com/.


----------

